# Lana Del Rey - Young and Beautiful Lipstick



## lxvefool (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi everyone,

  Can anyone recommend a dark pink lipstick thats close to Lana's in these GIFs? It may look a little red in some of them as I know whatever effect that was put on the video has altered the colour, but I really want the beautiful dark pink that we see!

  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Guerlain Rose Grenat*






 or ( darker ) *Gladys *( among others )


----------



## lxvefool (Apr 16, 2014)

[@]Dominique33[/@]  You're an angel, I'll check them out. Thank you!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 16, 2014)

My pleasure, I posted some swatches of Rose Grenat


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Jun 13, 2014)

Hers is definetely a mac matte. I'm not exactly sure which one but I'm really good at this stuff I can look it up for you


----------

